# Shaker Style TV Cabinet Plans



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

My wife has contracted me to build a TV cabinet for our new 55" flat screen. Given the style of furniture in the room she has requested that this new piece by made in the Shaker style.

Question: does anyone have any suggestions on a source(s) of Shaker plans? I have several of Thomas Moser's books but nothing in them fits the requirement.

Many thanks.

Phil


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Phil,

You can adjust the plans for any cabinet carcass to fit your needs. The Shaker Style is the cosmetic treatment of the face frame, doors and drawer fronts. 
Can you "See one, Be one" make one (doors and drawer fronts) from a picture of Shaker Style?

Here's a couple of ideas;

A Corner Unit.










A Wall Grouping.










These are pictures of Retailed, Entertainment Centers, sorry no plans available, but you could adapt these face frame Styles from cabinet carcasses that you have seen in your Thomas Moser's books.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Phil,

This morning I received an e-mail Ad from American Woodworker Magazine, [email protected], it was promoting a new adjustable router bit from Freud, the 'New Shaker Profile'. 
Not that you may be interested in this bit so much as at the bottum of this ad was a 'Link' to FREE PLANS from Freud on there Facebook Site, and it features Shaker Style.
https://www.facebook.com/Freudtools?v=app_348667071890249#!/Freudtools/app_348667071890249

You may find Plans or at least, inspiration for a Design, for you project here.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------

